# 12 weeks 6 Days any guesses



## mothertoone

I am usually spot on with guessing by nub but my scan has really thrown me . Only asking out of Curiosity because we aren't actually going to find out. It's a close call with the nub.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7152.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 21









IMG_7153.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## calliebaby

Leaning boy


----------



## StaceyKor

I'd say:pink:


----------



## Talia12

I think boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl for you :)


----------



## mothertoone

3 boys and 2 girl guesses so far. I am really glad it&#8217;s a close call. 

I knew when I had my scan I would be looking for the Nub even though I didn&#8217;t want to know, I was saying I am going to look at the scan and know instantly if it is a boy or girl. But I cannot all it. 

With y other two one boy one girl I knew.

Now to get through the next 2 scans without caving in and asking the technician.


----------



## Emma louise91

Im thinking girl x


----------



## pinkclouds

I think boy


----------



## mothertoone

Thank you for all your guesses i will most certainly update with 20 weeks scan for more guesses and confirmation of sex at birth. X


----------



## lau86

:pink: guess


----------



## JessyG

I think boy!


----------



## mothertoone

The wait is going to be antagonising, anyone else not finding out the sex. I have many of friends who have not found out and it&#8217;s not bothered them. Having found out with my previous 2, this is all new to me and I&#8217;m itching to know but also know I will be upset with myself as I really do want that surprise at birth.


----------



## mrswhitetobe

I think nub is very girly for almost 13 weeks.


----------



## mothertoone

Anymore guesses..... bump


----------

